# BF's GSD bit my arm...what next



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi
My bf's 7 yro male gsd bit my arm last night. We were standing in the kitchen and I put my arm on his chest and he put his arm around me and the next thing I knew, he had bit down on my arm and wouldn't release. No growl, no warning, just silence. My bf said let go many times and he wouldn't listen. He asked him if he wanted to go outside and he finally let go. He stood in front of me when the dog tried to approach me, again silent the entire time. His mom put the leash on and took him upstairs. I have a puncture wound and a few more shallow marks from him. Now I'm terrified! He has mouthed me multiple times over the past few months but I've gained confidence around him and spend time playing with him. WHen we are at my bf's place, he follows me around and hangs out with me but at his mom's especially, he behaves differently towards me. He has never mouthed anyone else before. I'm not sure what our next steps are or how to handle this. I understand I need some training time with the dog, but I can't be afraid and do that. I would appreciate any advice. 

AP


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

If there was no growl or warning to me that says "they" did "something" to the dog in the past to cut off those signals??

Clearly your BF has no clue about this dog! There is every chance that "maybe" he sees you as an equal??

Hopefully some of the Pros can chime in and provide more insight, most likely "everyone" is going to say get a pro involved, clearly this dog is in inept hands at present! No way should this have happened! These people clearly "Do Not know their dog!!!"


----------



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

The dog just didn't growl when he bit me, they didn't 'do' anything to him. He has years of training experience and he and his family have had several gsd's and a Rottweiler and this incident was the first, ever. My instinct tells me the dog doesn't like his owner being close with me. But we had sat and cuddled on the couch all night earlier. This felt sneaky.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

pandora1226 said:


> He has years of training experience and he and his family have had several gsd's and a Rottweiler and this incident was the first, ever.


My standards are a bit higher my dogs "DON'T SINK THEIR TEETH" into family!

But if you're good...I'm out. Good luck.


----------



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

I appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think what chip18 meant was that it sounds like, at some point in the past, your BF family corrected the dog for growling. So now the dog has learned not to growl, and Hense the zero warning. 

Though I would bet there were signs, they were just missed. You are the only person this dogs mouths. How have they corrected this behavior in the past? How have you? 

I would not trust this dog. I would not allow this dog loose around me unless a professional trainer was also in the room. For a while. 

I get that your BF and family have had experience in the past with other breeds, but they missed something pretty big with this dog if unashamedly attacked you and left you injured.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

This dog is 7 and you are the 1st person that he has ever mouthed?
I think a very important question to ask is:
How long has this dog known you?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Got to see the dog. Some dogs will do that kind of thing out of stimulation and not necessarily agression. Crank does something similar if you push against his chest. I haven't stopped it because it's partly useful for training the escort especially from the front.


----------



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

First, thanks for sharing your knowledge. I am completely out of my depth and have been reading everything I can to educate myself. I have been around the dog for about 8 months. The dog likes to play with me so when I'm around he knows I'll play with him or take him in the yard. The mouthing was seen as trying to get my attention to go play.


----------



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

His mouthing has never felt aggressive before. Just a quick hey let's go... Not to say I want it to continue. We plan to marry, so this situation needs resolution. 

No correction except telling him off was done. What kind of signs might I have looked for to sense he was going to bite? Could what he sees as protecting his owner be the reason?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

If possible at all I would schedule at least one session with a good trainer or behaviorist and let them watch your interaction. With them watching they may see something you or your boyfriend are missing as far as warning goes. Mouthing needs to stop. It is not acceptable whether he wants you to play or whatever. It can escalate quickly and since the dog is 7 years old, not 7 months old this is more serious. A 7 year old dog can do a lot of damage, whether intended or not.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It is very hard to say,without seeing the dog, its motivations. Could it have been an enticement to play and he got overstimulated when every freaked out and but harder? Absolutely. Could it have been recourse guarding of your BF? Sure. Could it have been dominance or another type of aggression? You bet. 

A trainer, knowledgable in GSD and working breeds should be called in to assess the situation. 

Good luck and I hope your arm is ok.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gsdsar said:


> I think what chip18 meant was that it sounds like, at some point in the past, your BF family corrected the dog for growling. So now the dog has learned not to growl, and Hense the zero warning.


Yep pretty much that. 

OP sorry if I got "testy" you just seemed to put to much faith in your families ability to train their dog.

They should be here asking questions not you. You seem to be "caught" in the middle as it were...(no pun intended).

Please try and get a trainer involved and hope your arm is ok.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry, in a dog that age, I wouldn't allow mouthing to elicit play with someone. They should grab a toy or something else that's appropriate. Mouthing .. no. I only allow mouthing when I initiate play by playing grab the paw or some such, and even then, he places the side of his mouth against my hand and doesn't actually put my hand in his mouth.


----------



## pandora1226 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone for taking the time to comment. It's been confusing! My arm is heading well, it was a minor injury, thank goodness. We have decided to let the dog stay with his mom and be put away when I'm over...for now. I hope to get over my fear eventually and train with him some day.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think the dog "misread" your interaction with the owner and putting your hand on his chest as aggression towards him. Some dogs do this when parents try to discipline their kids. It is never a good idea to discipline kids in front of the dog. A friend of mine is a police dog trainer and her dog is instinctively very protective of her niece and nephew. If she raises her hand towards them the dog will position himself between the kids and her. It sounds like this dog would have to be desensitized to your physically touching your boyfriend. A trainer experienced with working breeds and serious breeds should be involved in developing a plan for desensitizing. The dog should be securely muzzled when you are around, until properly desensitized.


----------

